# Test Half-Life Question



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 8, 2020)

So I've been going back and forth on sticking with my conservative doctor or just ditching him and going on my own, which I've sort of been doing for a while now. I'm thinking what I might try to do is keep the script with him and continue to do my own cycles. In order to do this I'l need to drop my T levels back down to 7,8,9 hundred range. So this is a basically a math question i guess, but I'm not sure I understand fully. half life of test cyp is 5-7 days. lets say i'm currently at 2200 ng/dl doing twice a week pins. If I go an entire week without a shot that should drop me down to 1100 yes? and then one more week without a shot should then halve that down to 550? so basically i would need to stop shots completely for two weeks prior to getting bloods with the doc to get it back in the range he would want to see? does this sound even remotely correct or am i way off?


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2020)

Best way to find out is to do that, and get your own bloodwork done to verify if you're in the ballpark.

I always just dropped down to my normal TRT dose for 4 weeks prior, and I was always where I should be, no surprises.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Best way to find out is to do that, and get your own bloodwork done to verify if you're in the ballpark.
> 
> I always just dropped down to my normal TRT dose for 4 weeks prior, and I was always where I should be, no surprises.



makes sense, I'll probably do that I feel like it makes sense to at least try and keep the script going. Just wasn't sure if my math was completely wrong there or not. Thanks buddy


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 8, 2020)

Blood work doesn't lie,
Like CJ said,
No sense playing the guessing game!
Tht could cost ya the script!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 11, 2020)

LabCorp can usually turn around your blood work in a couple of days if you don't order the sensitive tests.  So what I often do is run labs the week before my doctor's appointment.  If my blood work looks off I just reschedule the appointment with him.  Obviously you can't so this too many times but remember that's a option available to you.

And I agree with everyone that test runs is the best way to figure out what works for you.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 16, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> LabCorp can usually turn around your blood work in a couple of days if you don't order the sensitive tests.  So what I often do is run labs the week before my doctor's appointment.  If my blood work looks off I just reschedule the appointment with him.  Obviously you can't so this too many times but remember that's a option available to you.
> 
> And I agree with everyone that test runs is the best way to figure out what works for you.



thanks bud, yeah I’ve been using quest they seem to be a little cheaper than labcorp for most tests. Actually went monday to get total T, estradiol, and hematocrit to make sure those are good. Gonna wrap up this test blast deca cycle and then drop down to trt dose for 3 weeks or so and run another set of bloods before seeing him. Id like to get it sort of low so he’ll hopefully bump it up a bit. He’s only got me at 100mg/wk. like to get it up to 150 or so.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 16, 2020)

why dont you just keep the stress out and keep test at trt level and run other compounds high on blasts like eq or primobolan? i know plenty of people who get great results on trt test and higher doses of other compounds. Plus it should keep water retention down which is a plus both for the way you look and for your blood pressure too


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 16, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> why dont you just keep the stress out and keep test at trt level and run other compounds high on blasts like eq or primobolan? i know plenty of people who get great results on trt test and higher doses of other compounds. Plus it should keep water retention down which is a plus both for the way you look and for your blood pressure too



definitely take that into consideration and research a bit. I’m pretty noob and sort of dipping my toes in the water right now. The test deca just seemed like a pretty good beginner run, and it’s been great actually. The deca’s really helped my joints a ton and I’ve packed on quite a bit of muscle. But yes, playing games with the doctor for the rest of my life doesn’t seem very appealing.


----------

